# Backmann K-27



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm helping a new cluber and Ijust opened the K-27 tender. has good wiring diagrams, and I tried to use Aristo's new site. wrong.
it looks like the Revo will just plug right in, but i don't want to smoke something, and I went to Phoneix to see and their K27 says program can't be fixed. 
any one else ever install a revo ,P8 board in a Bach K 27?


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Check out the OVGRS site: http://www.ovgrs.org/

Paul's got an article on there about doing just what you want.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Perfect, thank you. 
I don't have to have the sound interface board ?? stock switch should be fine? 

DONE!!!
Stan Cedarleaf calls me up,, OH K-27 is easy!!! 
Marty= YEA,,,,, IF you have done it before......

everything is easy ,, after,

Thanks Paul N. for a good write up.


----------

